# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  AWMN Hostmaster!!

## drf

Επιδεί το έχουμε πει πολλοί αλλά δε γίνεται πράξη...

Θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε κάποιο άτομο με παραπάνω γνώσεις σε προτόκολλο TCP-IP με την αρμοδιότητα του AWMN Hostmaster.

Αυτός θα είναι υπεύθηνος για την διευθηνσιοδότηση των κόμβων μας! Θα πρέπει , όπως έχει ειπωθεί , να οριστούν IP ranges ανα περιοχές τουλάχιστον να έχουμε έναν έλεγχο! Εαν δε το μαζέψουμε τώρα στην αρχή αργότερα θα γίνει το χάος με το routing όπως σωστά φώνάζουν πολλοί από έμας...  ::

----------


## harisk

Ίσως είναι καλή ιδέα να ετοιμάζουμε την αντζέντα των θεμάτων για την επόμενη συνάντηση. Αυτό που ανέφερες είναι ένα θέμα που προτείνω να μπεί για συζήτηση και απόφαση στην επόμενη συνάντηση.

----------


## freskos

an sas endiaferei exw gnwseis tcp-ip protokolou

----------


## alexanio

Πάντως εμείς ήδη σκεφτόμαστε να προβλέψουμε την πιθανή διασύνδεση όλων των ασυρμάτων δικτύων της Ελλάδας, οπότε πρέπει να γίνει κοινός σχεδιασμός για τις διευθύνσεις που θα δώσουμε στα δίκτυά μας.

Σε περίπτωση δηλαδή που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο να μη χρειαστεί να αλλάξουμε όλες μας τις διευθύνσεις.

Μία σκέψή είναι να χωρίσουμε το 10.x.y.z ανά πόλη και να πάρει ανάλογα με τον πληθυσμό της η κάθε μία έναν αριθμό από τις 255 x διευθύνσεις. Για παράδειγμα η Αθήνα να πάρει τα 10.0-10.y.z η Θεσσαλονίκη τα 10.11-15.y.z η Πάτρα τα 10.16-18.y.z και γενικά μετά οι μεγάλες πόλεις 2 από τα x και οι υπόλοιπες από 1. Έτσι δηλαδή για την Αθήνα θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες 11x255x255=715.275  ::  IP διευθύνσεις ενώ για την Θεσσαλονίκη 5x255x255=325.125  ::  Νομίζω ότι θα ήμασταν εξαιρετικά ουτοπιστές εάν πιστεύουμε ότι μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε αυτό τον αριθμό χρηστών  ::  

Τι λέτε για πείτε την γνώμη σας  ::

----------


## Dromeas

Ayto einai kati to opoio exo episimanei se arketa Meetings, oti diladi prepi eks'arxis na xorisoume thn Ellada se "Zones IP" oste otan me to kalo (me tis dikes mou provlepseis to poli ligous mhnes prin tous Olympiakous Agones tou 2004) sinde8oune OLA ta Wi-Fi Networks, eite meso xDSL, eite meso Panepistimion, na exoun ta dika tous IP Ranges oste ousiastika olh h Ellada na einai OnLine  :: 

Ektos apo ayto prepi na dosoume kai "Mobile IP" gia Laptops kai PDA ta opoia 8a vriskonte stous kentrikous dromous ton poleon (Phase 2 anaptiksis tou Network) gia na mhn exoume provlimata...

----------


## freskos

alexanio ta noumera emena den mou vgenou etsi opos ta evgales.isos kai na kanw la8os.apantise mou sto pm pou sou estila gia na kanw mia kalh doulia.

----------


## papashark

> Έτσι δηλαδή για την Αθήνα θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες 11x255x255=715.275  IP διευθύνσεις ενώ για την Θεσσαλονίκη 5x255x255=325.125


Πιστεύεις ότι θα πιάσουμε τις 715.000 διευθήνσεις στην Αθήνα ?!?!?!?!?  ::  

Έτσι όπως τα έχεις βάλει εσύ, χτυπάμε πάνω από 1,500,000 συνδέσεις παννελαδικά..... Ρε Αλέξανδρε, δεν ζούμε ούτε στην Αυστραλία ούτε στις σκαδιναβικές χώρες... Εδώ όλοι οι ISPs μαζί, δεν έχουν πουλήσει πάνω από 500,000 συνδέσεις.......

Πιστεύω ότι 65,000 ΙΡs είναι αρκετά για Αθήνα και για Θεσσαλονίκη. Μετά στις άλλες πόλεις πάμε για 1000-1500 IPs και πολλά είναι.....

για να μην πω ότι η Αθήνα θα χρειαστεί το πολύ 5000 ΙΡ όσες και η Θεσσαλονίκη, και με όλη την ελλάδα δεν θα ξεπεράσουμε τις 65,000 (10.0.x.x subnet 255.255.0.0)

----------


## dti

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του Αλέξανδρου! 
Οχι γιατί μπορεί να πιάσουμε ποτέ τόσους χιλιάδες χρήστες, αλλά IPs μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να δίνουμε ακόμη και στις ...καφετιέρες, οπότε καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από τώρα και να μή χρειαστεί κάποτε να γίνει ένα μπάχαλο αντίστοιχο μ΄αυτό που γίνεται τώρα με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών κάθε είδους  ::  

Αλλωστε το wireless project είναι καλό να δείχνει οτι έχει φοβερές προοπτικές και οτι δεν είναι κάτι περιστασιακό για 1-2 χρόνια!

----------


## drf

> Οχι γιατί μπορεί να πιάσουμε ποτέ τόσους χιλιάδες χρήστες, αλλά IPs μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να δίνουμε ακόμη και στις ...καφετιέρες, οπότε καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από τώρα και να μή χρειαστεί κάποτε να γίνει ένα μπάχαλο αντίστοιχο μ΄αυτό που γίνεται τώρα με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών κάθε είδους


για αυτή την χρήση υπάρχει και η λύση του IP MASQ  ::  

Μια εξωτερική IP και όσες θέλουμε στο εσωτερικό μας δίκυτιο...  ::

----------


## freskos

kai egw pisteuw oti h taxh Β me 65,000 einai oti prepei gia emas.meta an anevoume kialo einai poly ypervolika ta noumera.kai exoume kai thn lish tou IP MASQ !

10.n.h.h

n=network id
h=host id

----------


## JPG

To thema den einai toso aplo.

Kata proton! Min ksexname oti to 2004 tha egatalifthei apo to internet to IPv4 kai tha erthei to IPv6  ::  . Prepei to diktio na einai anabathmisimo! Prepei na ta problepsoume afta!

Kata defteron. An xrisimopioisoume diefthinsis aftis tis klasis, den tha eimaste routable sto internet!!!! Ara gia tis epikoinonies ton asirmaton diktion me to internet tha xriastei oposdipote NAT (afto pou ipan merikoi os IP masquerading). To opoio isos mas bgalei kapoia problimatakia se orismenes ipiresies. To NAT einai lisi anagis. Gia tin akribia den einai kan lisi. Einai mpaloma to opoio prostatevei gia ligo akoma to IPv4.
Kalitera na min ksekinisoume me aftin tin prooptiki i toulaxiston na to eksetasoume prota to thema.

Kata triton. Otan ftiaxnotan to IPv4 kanis den perimene aftin tin eksaplosi tou internet  ::  . Kaneis den kserei loipon.

Kata tetarton. Gia logous efkolias stin diaxirisi, den prepei na doume mono to poses diefthinsis xriazomaste. Prepei endexomenos na exoume diefthinsis pou tha einai kai efkoles stin diaxirisi.

Apo ta post pou diabasa. O kathenas entopize mia diaforetiki diastasi tou thematos. Poli sostoi oloi! To thema einai poli megalo kai poli mperdemeno.
Exo pei para poles fores oti iparxei anagi gia ena panellinio meeting. Isos na exo arxisei na ginomai kourastikos, alla pistevo oti toulaxiston gia afto to thema prepei na sizitisoume arketa.

P.S: Endiktika sas leo oti kai emeis stin larisa xrisimopoioume tin 10.0.0.h pros to paron.  ::

----------


## JPG

Ekana kata lathos diplo post. To forum ebgaze ena periergo minima lathous.

----------


## iNFeCTeD

...auto to topic giati egkatalifthike?????  ::

----------


## papashark

Γιατί συνεχίστηκε στην email list των τεχνικών......

----------


## Georgekak

Κι εγώ έχω την άποψη να σχεδιάσουμε το δίκτυο"με το μεγάλο εύρος ΙΡ".

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να τα κατηγοροιποιήσουμε λιγάκι.
ΠΧ. Οι χρήστες θα έχουν 10.x.y.z, οι εταιρίες 11.x.y.z, οι διακομιστές 12.x.yz ...
ή κάπως έτσι.
Βέβαια, μια και θα χρησιμοποιείται το δίκτυο από καμιά 200.000 άτομα, έχουμε την ευχέρεια να δίνουμε ακόμη και 1000 ΙΡ/άτομο, αφού το ΙΡv4 υποστηρίζει εώς 4δις διευθύνσεις.
...

----------


## Ripper_gr

Pia ine h mailing list ton texnikon?

----------


## papashark

Λοιπόν :

[email protected] για οδηγίες 

[email protected] για το FAQ

και 

[email protected] για να γραφτείς

----------


## skekes

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Οχι γιατί μπορεί να πιάσουμε ποτέ τόσους χιλιάδες χρήστες, αλλά IPs μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να δίνουμε ακόμη και στις ...καφετιέρες, οπότε καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από τώρα και να μή χρειαστεί κάποτε να γίνει ένα μπάχαλο αντίστοιχο μ΄αυτό που γίνεται τώρα με τις συνεχείς αλλαγές των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών κάθε είδους 
> 
> 
> για αυτή την χρήση υπάρχει και η λύση του IP MASQ  
> 
> 
> Μια εξωτερική IP και όσες θέλουμε στο εσωτερικό μας δίκυτιο...


Kalo einai kai to IP Masquerading kai to NAT alla omos an gia paradeigma thelei kapoios na kanei access enan esoteriko sou FTP server i web ktl pos tha to kanei otan aytos "kryvetai" piso apo NAT i Masq ?

Ego prteino 2 toulaxiston B blocks gia Athens kai ena gia Thessaloniki. kai fysika analoga me ta teleytaia apotelesmata ton apografon na katanemithoun kai ta subnet ana poli.

----------


## gdeme

giati stamatisa na lambanw enimerwtika e-mails sxetika me tin en logo lista?
proswpika den thymamai na diagrafika :/

----------


## LeChuck

> Kalo einai kai to IP Masquerading kai to NAT alla omos an gia paradeigma thelei kapoios na kanei access enan esoteriko sou FTP server i web ktl pos tha to kanei otan aytos "kryvetai" piso apo NAT i Masq ?


To sygkekrimeno poy anafereis lynetai me source port redirection. Mporeis na exeis mia IP toy external interface h opoia 8a "akoyei" se osa ports oriseis, kai otan paei kapoios na kanei establish connection se kapoio anoixto port ths IP ayths, 8a katey8ynetai to traffic se kapoia IP toy eswterikoy diktyoy. Ena programma poy to kanei ayto einai kai to WinRoute/WinGate.

----------


## skekes

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από skekes
> 
> Kalo einai kai to IP Masquerading kai to NAT alla omos an gia paradeigma thelei kapoios na kanei access enan esoteriko sou FTP server i web ktl pos tha to kanei otan aytos "kryvetai" piso apo NAT i Masq ?
> 
> 
> To sygkekrimeno poy anafereis lynetai me source port redirection. Mporeis na exeis mia IP toy external interface h opoia 8a "akoyei" se osa ports oriseis, kai otan paei kapoios na kanei establish connection se kapoio anoixto port ths IP ayths, 8a katey8ynetai to traffic se kapoia IP toy eswterikoy diktyoy. Ena programma poy to kanei ayto einai kai to WinRoute/WinGate.


Koitakse, otan kaneis NAT apla "kryveis" ena olokliro subnet tis perissoteres fores piso apo mia IP i ena group apo IP's. To port redirection proypothetei static NAT diladi mia "mpristini" IP na antistoixei se api piso kai alli mia tha xreiasteis gia na vgaleis olo to ypoloipo subnet sou pros ta ekso. Opote ftasame stis 2 IP's. 

Gia na katalaveis ei esti port redirection apla tha sou po oti otan kaneis ena TCP connection apo ena diko sou mixanima se kapoion host kapou sto diktyo stin porta 80 ( http protocol ) anoigei apo esena ena random port sta high ports ( highports einai ta ports me arithmo megalytero tou 1024 ) kai stelnei paketa ston apenanti stin porta 80. Etsi milame gia source port kai destination port. To source port os sinithos den to kseroume pote kai kseroume mono to destination. 

To wingate den einai firewall alla socks proxy kai malista arketa astathis apo prosopikes mou empeireies. 
An loipon vgaleis enan sosks in public tote kindyneyeis na xrisimopoithei aytos gia spoofing.
Tespa ksefyga pali apla ithela na po oti gia themata asfaleias kalo einai oi public servers sto AWMN na einai public giati an esy exeis kati prive sto spiti sou kai kapoios "parei" ton ftp server sou aytomatos exei access kai sto ypoloipo diktyo. Kai skepsou esyna exeis kai ena VPN meso AWMN me kapoion allo, aytomatos exei mpei kai sto VPN!!!!

----------


## wiresounds

> An loipon vgaleis enan sosks in public tote kindyneyeis na xrisimopoithei aytos gia spoofing.
> Tespa ksefyga pali apla ithela na po oti gia themata asfaleias kalo einai oi public servers sto AWMN na einai public giati an esy exeis kati prive sto spiti sou kai kapoios "parei" ton ftp server sou aytomatos exei access kai sto ypoloipo diktyo. Kai skepsou esyna exeis kai ena VPN meso AWMN me kapoion allo, aytomatos exei mpei kai sto VPN!!!!


Συμφωνώ.
Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και η ζώνη (subnet) DMZ στα "σοβαρά" firewalls, ώστε να υπάρχει μερική προστασία στους servers στη ζώνη αυτή, που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι εκτεθειμένοι, αλλά καμιά άμεση επικοινωνία με την ζώνη GREEN (το εσωτερικό δίκτυο), που επικοινωνούν μόνο μέσω του firewall. Αυτά έλεγα στο IPCop tutorial.

----------


## skekes

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από skekes
> 
> An loipon vgaleis enan sosks in public tote kindyneyeis na xrisimopoithei aytos gia spoofing.
> Tespa ksefyga pali apla ithela na po oti gia themata asfaleias kalo einai oi public servers sto AWMN na einai public giati an esy exeis kati prive sto spiti sou kai kapoios "parei" ton ftp server sou aytomatos exei access kai sto ypoloipo diktyo. Kai skepsou esyna exeis kai ena VPN meso AWMN me kapoion allo, aytomatos exei mpei kai sto VPN!!!!
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ.
> Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και η ζώνη (subnet) DMZ στα "σοβαρά" firewalls, ώστε να υπάρχει μερική προστασία στους servers στη ζώνη αυτή, που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι εκτεθειμένοι, αλλά καμιά άμεση επικοινωνία με την ζώνη GREEN (το εσωτερικό δίκτυο), που επικοινωνούν μόνο μέσω του firewall. Αυτά έλεγα στο IPCop tutorial.


Koitakse, to poses zones tha exei ena firewall einai kati pou eksartatai apo to xristi.
Episis an oi DMZ sou tha einai piso apo NAT me static NAT pali eksartatai apo ton xristi.
Episis mporei na yparxoun kai 2 firewalls anti tou enos giati apla me ena DoS attack mporei na pesei to firewall kai na min fainontai oute ta services alla oute kai ta mixanimata apo ton most secure zone na mporun na exoun access. Ekei vevaia paizei me polles ma para polles parametrous pou exoun amesa sxesi me to poion tou firewall to O/S pou trexei ayto se periptosi pou einai software ( Checkpoint, pf, ipf, iptables i ipchains ) kai oxi hardware ( px PIX ).
Fysika kai i lysi tis DMZ apo ti lysi tis server farmas ti synantame perissotero giati ta oikonomika tou na exeis ena firewall ap oto na exeis 2 einai safos kalytera alla omos paizei analoga me tis apaitiseis.

----------


## Achille

> Koitakse, otan kaneis NAT apla "kryveis" ena olokliro subnet tis perissoteres fores piso apo mia IP i ena group apo IP's. To port redirection proypothetei static NAT diladi mia "mpristini" IP na antistoixei se api piso kai alli mia tha xreiasteis gia na vgaleis olo to ypoloipo subnet sou pros ta ekso. Opote ftasame stis 2 IP's.


Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς πως έκανες τον υπολογισμό που λες...
Πάντως το port redirection παίζει και με dynamic IP, και δεν χρειάζεται δυο public IPs (αν εννοείς αυτό), χρειάζεται μια εξωτερική και μια εσωτερική (κάθε interface έχει μια IP, κάθε μηχάνημα μπορεί να έχει πολλά interfaces) . Όταν λέω port redirection εννοώ DNAT, όχι πρόγραμμα που να τρέχει και να ανοίγει διπλά connections και να αντιγράφει από το ένα στο άλλο...
Επίσης δεν συμφωνώ (όχι με σένα, γενικά μιλάω) ότι καλό firewall στήνεις μόνο με NAT. Απλά το NAT είναι πιο εύκολο να το στήσεις, από το να φτίαξεις ένα σωστό ruleset σε δίκτυο με public IPs.
Το NAT δεν φτιάχτηκε για να στήνονται firewalls, αλλά για να λύνονται προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τον αριθμό των διαθέσιμων IPs. Άλλο αν το θέμα πήρε άλλη διάσταση στη συνέχεια...



> To wingate den einai firewall alla socks proxy kai malista arketa astathis apo prosopikes mou empeireies.


To Wingate κάνει πολλά περισσότερα από έναν απλό SOCKS proxy. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να κάνει NAT, HTTP-FTP proxy (με caching) κλπ. Επίσης από το v4 και μετά μπορεί να παίξει και client-server και να παρακάμψει το ip stack των Windows.



> An loipon vgaleis enan sosks in public tote kindyneyeis na xrisimopoithei aytos gia spoofing.


Αν δεν ξέρεις πως να τον ασφαλίσεις σωστά. Και αν δεν κρατάς logs από το ποιός συνδέεται πάνω του.

----------


## mindfox

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Achille.
Δεν υπάρχουν ασφαλή προγράμματα ή μηχανήματα, αλλά "μερικώς" ασφαλείς κανόνες περιορισμών. 
Εκεί βασίζονται τα Firewalls είτε Hardware είτε Software.
Ακόμα και το πιο απλό απλό προγραμματάκι Firewall, αν σου δείνει τη δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις ότι κανόνα θέλεις (από άποψη port, source ή destination IP και Port, time limits and counters) τότε μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα ασφαλές μηχάνημα (μέχρι κάποιος να το σπάσει).

Πως να το κάνουμε βρε παιδιά... Οι κλειδαριές αναβαθμίζονται μόνο όταν κάποιος τις παρακάμψει. Έτσι ήταν και έτσι θα είναι...
Γι αυτό οι άνθρωποι πίσω από τα μηχανήματα (security administrators) είναι άνθρωποι που δεν σταματούν να μαθαίνουν και πάνω από όλα ποτέ δεν παραδέχθηκαν ότι έχουν μάθει...

Άρα, εγγραφή σε mailing-lists περί του θέματος, αναζήτηση σε καλά security-oriented sites, πλήρης καταγραφή όλων των δραστηριοτήτων του δικτύου (και παρακολούθηση αυτών φυσικά) είναι το μόνο που σε σώζει...

Κάποιος είπε ότι ο πιο ασφαλής Η/Υ πρέπει να είναι εκτός πρίζας, θαμμένος στα 80 μέτρα βάθος με 5 μέτρα τσιμεντένιους τοίχους, ατσάλινη πόρτα που θα κλείσει ερμητικά χωρίς τη δυνατότητα να ξανανοίξει, με φρουρούς. Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση, προσεύχεσαι να μη στο "σπάσει" κανείς...


Πάντως το θέμα αν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε στο Wireless, Public ή Private IPs, είναι τεράστιο. Πιστεύω πως σίγουρα θα πρέπει να είναι σε Private επίπεδο, μιας και δεν είναι όλοι γνώστες τέτοιων θεμάτων (securities)...

Το αν θα υπάρχει και σε IPv6 public range τότε θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε διπλά interfaces για το backbone και ο καθένας να συνδέεται είτε στο Private είτε στο Public.
Φυσικά για να υλοποιηθούν όλα αυτά, πρέπει να υπάρχει user database με αντίστοιχο access (άρα μιλάμε για Tacacs+ ή Radius???) με DHCP απόδοση διευθύνσεων (και για static και για dynamic) όπως επίσης και για log όλης της κίνησης...
Βέβαια, θα πρέπει όλοι να δούμε ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά (καλά είναι δε λέω) υπάρχει και το θέμα: Ποιοι θα ασχολούνται καθημερινά με αυτού του είδους τη συντήρηση και φυσικά ότι χρειάζεται να θυσιάσουμε bandwidth...

Μήπως πρέπει να το σκεφτούμε σοβαρά;

Θα ήθελα πολύ να συμμετάσχω στην προσπάθεια που γίνεται για το AWMN ενεργά (ίσως θα πρέπει να διαβάσω ξανά το Post για τα work-teams).

----------


## skekes

> Koitakse, otan kaneis NAT apla "kryveis" ena olokliro subnet tis perissoteres fores piso apo mia IP i ena group apo IP's. To port redirection proypothetei static NAT diladi mia "mpristini" IP na antistoixei se api piso kai alli mia tha xreiasteis gia na vgaleis olo to ypoloipo subnet sou pros ta ekso. Opote ftasame stis 2 IP's.
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς πως έκανες τον υπολογισμό που λες...
> Πάντως το port redirection παίζει και με dynamic IP, και δεν χρειάζεται δυο public IPs (αν εννοείς αυτό), χρειάζεται μια εξωτερική και μια εσωτερική (κάθε interface έχει μια IP, κάθε μηχάνημα μπορεί να έχει πολλά interfaces) . Όταν λέω port redirection εννοώ DNAT, όχι πρόγραμμα που να τρέχει και να ανοίγει διπλά connections και να αντιγράφει από το ένα στο άλλο...
> Επίσης δεν συμφωνώ (όχι με σένα, γενικά μιλάω) ότι καλό firewall στήνεις μόνο με NAT. Απλά το NAT είναι πιο εύκολο να το στήσεις, από το να φτίαξεις ένα σωστό ruleset σε δίκτυο με public IPs.
> Το NAT δεν φτιάχτηκε για να στήνονται firewalls, αλλά για να λύνονται προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τον αριθμό των διαθέσιμων IPs. Άλλο αν το θέμα πήρε άλλη διάσταση στη συνέχεια...
> [quote:404af]
> To wingate den einai firewall alla socks proxy kai malista arketa astathis apo prosopikes mou empeireies.


To Wingate κάνει πολλά περισσότερα από έναν απλό SOCKS proxy. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να κάνει NAT, HTTP-FTP proxy (με caching) κλπ. Επίσης από το v4 και μετά μπορεί να παίξει και client-server και να παρακάμψει το ip stack των Windows.



> An loipon vgaleis enan sosks in public tote kindyneyeis na xrisimopoithei aytos gia spoofing.


Αν δεν ξέρεις πως να τον ασφαλίσεις σωστά. Και αν δεν κρατάς logs από το ποιός συνδέεται πάνω του.[/quote:404af]

Fysika kai dei einai aparaitito to NAT gia na ginei packet filtering kai na mpoune kanones se ena firewall. Apla opou den einai aparaitites oi public IP's pou oso paei kai eksantlountai ( kapote to RIPE sou edine by default toulaxiston ena range 255.255.224.0 eno se teleytaia ereyna pou ekana sou dinei molis 4 class C subnets. Ara pleon ekei pou paei to thema isos na apaiteitai pleon to NAT alla oxi toso gia tin asfaleia alla gia tin eksoikonomisi ton IPs. 
Tora gia to wingate hmmm den payei na einai commercial kai opos ola ta commercial den einai free. Sigoura tha mou peis oti an thelo mporo na to exo cracked alla omso an paei karfoti ? Tespa ksefeygei allou i syzitisi hehehehehe.
Tora oti to NAT einai pio eykolo sto na ftiakseis rulesets den nomizo oti einai pio eykolo giati an exeis static nat mia public IP se mia private kaneis allous kanones pio elastikous gia ti traffice pou apeythynetai ston host sou pou exei tin private IP kai allous kanones specific gia to service pou dineis. opote exeis perissoteroun kanones ara kai pio vareia politiki sto firewall. 

Ego otan leo port redir ennoo port redir. diladi esto oti exeis ena subnet me 8 public IPs kai apo piso apo to firewall exeis 2 interfaces, to ena gia to prive sou diktyo me ta PCs kai ena gia DMZ. An loipon theleis na fainetai o webserver pou exeis sti DMZ ( ayti ti stigmi to leo me NAT giati tha mporouses apla na exeis xorisei to oxtari subnet se 4+4 IPs ( ara 2 ofelimes per subnet ) kai me aplo IP forwarding na ftanei kaneis ston webserver. An omos theleis na mi fainetai se ena traceroute oti yparxei kai enas hop sto endiameso o opoios den apokrinetai kai na ginontai ola transparently tote pas se NAT. DNAT gai to prive sou diktyo, DNAT gia tous hosts tis DMZ pros ta ekso alla omos apo ekso pou einai public pros ta mesa prepei na desmepseis mia IP kai oti ftaneis se ekeini tin IP stin porta 80 ( http ) na to kaneis redirect isos se enan squid proxy stin porta 3128 gia na "xteniseis" to traffic i apla os web accelerator se periptosi pou to mixanima exei arketo fortio. I pali static NAT tha kaneis kai apla me forwarding kanones tha kaneis to redirection. 

Ektos ki an xrisimopoiiseis socks proxy pou kanei ayto pou eipes, na dexetai connections se ena interface na analamvanei na anoiksei gia sena connection pros tin alli meria kai na kanei copy to traffic kanontas overload tin IP sou.

Gia to wingate den iksera oti to kanane na paizei se layer 2.

----------


## Achille

> Fysika kai dei einai aparaitito to NAT gia na ginei packet filtering kai na mpoune kanones se ena firewall. Apla opou den einai aparaitites oi public IP's pou oso paei kai eksantlountai ( kapote to RIPE sou edine by default toulaxiston ena range 255.255.224.0 eno se teleytaia ereyna pou ekana sou dinei molis 4 class C subnets. Ara pleon ekei pou paei to thema isos na apaiteitai pleon to NAT alla oxi toso gia tin asfaleia alla gia tin eksoikonomisi ton IPs.


Συμφωνώ, απλά εγώ μίλαγα για το AWMN όπου έχουμε αρκετές "public" IPs (εννοώ στο 10.x που χρησιμοποιούμε).



> Tora gia to wingate hmmm den payei na einai commercial kai opos ola ta commercial den einai free. Sigoura tha mou peis oti an thelo mporo na to exo cracked alla omso an paei karfoti ? Tespa ksefeygei allou i syzitisi hehehehehe.


Συμφωνώ επίσης  :: 



> Gia to wingate den iksera oti to kanane na paizei se layer 2.


Αν όμως δεν υπάρχει client για την πλατφόρμα σου (βλέπε *nix), έχασες...

----------


## skekes

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από skekes
> 
> Fysika kai dei einai aparaitito to NAT gia na ginei packet filtering kai na mpoune kanones se ena firewall. Apla opou den einai aparaitites oi public IP's pou oso paei kai eksantlountai ( kapote to RIPE sou edine by default toulaxiston ena range 255.255.224.0 eno se teleytaia ereyna pou ekana sou dinei molis 4 class C subnets. Ara pleon ekei pou paei to thema isos na apaiteitai pleon to NAT alla oxi toso gia tin asfaleia alla gia tin eksoikonomisi ton IPs. 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ, απλά εγώ μίλαγα για το AWMN όπου έχουμε αρκετές "public" IPs (εννοώ στο 10.x που χρησιμοποιούμε).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν όμως δεν υπάρχει client για την πλατφόρμα σου (βλέπε *nix), έχασες...[/quote:57985]
Nai safos kai exoume arketes public IPs oson afora to AWMN.
apla prepei na ginei me poly orimi skepsi i katanomi ton dieythynseon kai ena sosto address plan gia na mporeosume isos pros to kalokairi na doume kai ti tha mporesoume na kanoume gia routing policy mia pou an mpoume arketoi sto paixnidi tha arxisei na ginetai mpaxalo me to diktyo mia pou pou oloi tha vlepoun olous meso olon koinos the law of jungle. Kai kata tin apopsi mou pantote einai kalo na thespistei ena routing policy kahtos kai mia topologia gia na mporoume meta kai debug na kanoume pio eykola alla omos kai na yparxei mia omoiogeneia kai eksoikonomizi bandwidth.
Os routing protokolo proteino to ospf mia pou to BGP vasizetai kyrios se AS kai isos na exoume argoetera provlima etsi kai mpei internet sto diktyo.
Me to address planning asxoleitai kaneis tora i dinontai oi IP's kata vouliis ?

----------


## Achille

Καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σου skekes άλλα να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι το δίκτυο υπάρχει εδώ και πολύ καιρό και αρκετά από τα θέματα που θέτεις έχουν διευθετηθεί.
Περίμενε πρώτα να μάθεις τι έχει γίνει και μετά προτείνεις πάνω στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή  :: 
Να σου πω απλά ότι η διευθυνσιοδότηση έχει γίνει και πανελλαδικά, και σε τοπικό επίπεδο (AWMN), επιλέξαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε πρώτη φάση το RIPv2 επειδή το δίκτυο προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον επεκτείνεται άναρχα, και έχουν δοθεί επίσης κατευθύνσεις για τη χρησιμοποίηση κατάλληλων SSID και μεθόδων σύνδεσης (Infrastructure, Ad-hoc, Bridging) ώστε να μην μπερδεύεται το backbone με τους clients.

----------


## skekes

> Καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σου skekes άλλα να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι το δίκτυο υπάρχει εδώ και πολύ καιρό και αρκετά από τα θέματα που θέτεις έχουν διευθετηθεί.
> Περίμενε πρώτα να μάθεις τι έχει γίνει και μετά προτείνεις πάνω στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή 
> Να σου πω απλά ότι η διευθυνσιοδότηση έχει γίνει και πανελλαδικά, και σε τοπικό επίπεδο (AWMN), επιλέξαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε πρώτη φάση το RIPv2 επειδή το δίκτυο προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον επεκτείνεται άναρχα, και έχουν δοθεί επίσης κατευθύνσεις για τη χρησιμοποίηση κατάλληλων SSID και μεθόδων σύνδεσης (Infrastructure, Ad-hoc, Bridging) ώστε να μην μπερδεύεται το backbone με τους clients.


Oraia!!  ::  
Ayta yparxoun kapou sto site ?? 
Thelo na ta diavaso na do ti exei ginei kathos kai poies diadikasies exoun thespistei.

----------


## Achille

Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις διαβάζοντας το wiki.

----------


## skekes

> Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις διαβάζοντας το wiki.


Kalo !!!
Poly kalo interface. Pefto me ta moutra na do ti exei ginei gia na min eimai anenimerotos.
Thanks again  ::

----------


## skekes

Exo dei kapoia stoixeia sti forma ypovolis gia tous komvous pros ton awmn hostmaster sta opoia thelo kapoies epi pleon eksigiseis

Kapou stin aitisi leei yfistameno IP range.
Ayto to kathorizei o hostmaster i o ekastos xristis ??
Ton tropo leitourgeias enos interface den prepei na ton kathorizei o hostmaster ?

To leo ayto giati an methayrio ego thelo na mpo sto diktyo poios tha mou dosei IP's gia na mpo en arxi os client kai ligo argotera os AP me 2 grid kai mia omni. 

 ::

----------


## Alexandros

Για να μπεις ως απλός Client έχεις τρεις επιλογές

α) παίρνεις δυναμική διεύθυνση από τον DHCP Server του AP που σε εξυπηρετεί
β) συνεννοείσαι με τον κάτοχο του AP και σου δίνει μια ή ένα μέρος από τις static διευθύνσεις που έχει ήδη allocated
γ) συνεννοείσαι με τον hostmaster και παίρνεις δικές σου διευθύνσεις, βάζεις routing και επίσης συνεννοείσαι με τον κόμβο που σε εξυπηρετεί για να γίνει σωστά η δρομολόγηση. Αυτή κανονικά πρέπει να είναι σπάνια περίπτωση και κατά τη γνώμη μου να γίνεται μόνο όταν κάποιος προετοιμάζεται να γίνει σύντομα πλήρης κόμβος.

Αν θέλεις να γίνεις κόμβος και βάλεις και backbone links ισχύει ότι και στο γ) απλά έχεις περισσότερα Interfaces.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## skekes

> Για να μπεις ως απλός Client έχεις τρεις επιλογές
> 
> α) παίρνεις δυναμική διεύθυνση από τον DHCP Server του AP που σε εξυπηρετεί
> β) συνεννοείσαι με τον κάτοχο του AP και σου δίνει μια ή ένα μέρος από τις static διευθύνσεις που έχει ήδη allocated
> γ) συνεννοείσαι με τον hostmaster και παίρνεις δικές σου διευθύνσεις, βάζεις routing και επίσης συνεννοείσαι με τον κόμβο που σε εξυπηρετεί για να γίνει σωστά η δρομολόγηση. Αυτή κανονικά πρέπει να είναι σπάνια περίπτωση και κατά τη γνώμη μου να γίνεται μόνο όταν κάποιος προετοιμάζεται να γίνει σύντομα πλήρης κόμβος.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να γίνεις κόμβος και βάλεις και backbone links ισχύει ότι και στο γ) απλά έχεις περισσότερα Interfaces.
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Oson afora to thema tou na syndetho os client kai os POP ( Point Of Presence ) me kalypses pliros. Ara koitao poios einai accesspoint konta mou na mpo sto diktyo osi proti fasi.
Efoson syndetho meta me e-Mail ston admin tou AP pou syndeomai tou kano request kai pairno to subnet pou thelo ?

Tora sto kommati tou komvou ontos thelo na peraso se ayto to kommati exontas ena omni gia tous kontinous mou clients kai kanadyo grid gia backbone. Ara otan tha kano tis agores ton epipleon interfaces tha prepei na kaon kai ta antistoixa irequests pros ton hostmaster.

----------


## dti

Αφού έχεις την προοπτική να αποκτήσεις πολλαπλά interfaces καλό θα είναι από την αρχή να ζητήσεις από τον hostmaster αυτό που θέλεις.
Το "υφιστάμενο IP range" έχει εφαρμογή στην περίπτωση που έχεις ας πούμε 1 interface (π.χ. client αλλά με static IP) και στήνεις στη συνέχεια ένα AP.
Ελα λοιπόν σ΄επαφή με τον harisk που εκτελεί χρέη hostmaster και συζήτησε μαζί του όλα όσα θές να φτιάξεις και το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα θα σε ικανοποιήσει.

----------

